# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Box Team proudly present:  Blackberry Tool Factory V0.1.9.0 RC7

## 4gsmmaroc

Blackberry Tool Factory V0.1.9.0 RC7.rar Ready to Download from Support Area  
Whats new ? 
------------------
added MEP-09292-009
added New Desing
Some Bugs Fixed
Corrected Mep2 Length
Entry Point Ofuscation: ENABLED
Memory Guard: ENABLED
Anti-File Monitor: ENABLED
Anti-Registry Monitor: ENABLED 
VMWare compatible: ENABLED
Delphi/BCB form protection: ENABLED
 Quote:  Now Total We Support  25X MEPsIts Totally Free and Every one Can Enjoy it   
 Quote:
      Calculation via PRD Coming Soon!!       
Discussion Thread -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Link to Download -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

